# Oops I posted in vintage light weights



## Spence36 (Jul 18, 2018)

61-62 I was told just needs a scrub Costa Mesa bike. Will
Be up for sale any idea of value ? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anders1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Pretty cool, good luck


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks it’s really cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, once you get it moved to FS, you also need to have a PRICE. No auctions here, sales yes, a base price and offers accepted yes but this isn't eBay.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 18, 2018)

Yes I know just playing around thanks for the heads up ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah Spence36 this is not ebay. So don’t be asking for “what’s my bike worth”. Maybe you should consider taking it to the Antique Roadshow.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 18, 2018)

Rust_Trader said:


> Yeah Spence36 this is not ebay. So don’t be asking for “what’s my bike worth”. Maybe you should consider taking it to the Antique Roadshow.[/
> Well
> These are antiques and on the road thanks for the help guys ...
> 
> ...


----------



## harpon (Jul 23, 2018)

Haven't I seen people asking what their bike might be worth here quite a lot?  Indeed.

Nobodys hoping to somehow steal this vintage Paramount, are they?

I'd look into getting some period frame decals and clear coating after....


----------

